# Baratza Sette 270W Review



## Kyle T

Even though Hasbean gave me a delivery date of Wednesday 29th March for my Sette 270W I received it first thing this morning. I got round to playing with it this evening and I will try my best to review the grinder over the next few weeks for anyone keen to know more about the Sette. Any questions feel free to ask and I will answer whatever I can, i am no expert and don't have the best palate in the world but I am happy to help. Details below so far with my brief experience this evening.

Most people have probably seen how the Sette is packaged on the internet (google search should show it) and like most people I don't think its packaged very well. It arrived perfectly fine with no damage but I just don't think the packaging is great, though the size of the box really surprised me, i couldn't believe how small it was. Just for comparison I have took a picture of the Sette next to my Mazzer SJ with the lens hood fitted. Obviously the SJ feels and looks like a much more solid product, the Sette, as many have mentioned, feels very plasticky and almost like things could break pretty easily.

Setup is very straight forward, fit the hopper, plug in power cable and turn on thats it. There are already 3 default presets which are very easy to change, simply select a weight you want and then hold one of the 3 preset buttons for a few seconds until it flashes and then it is stored. After that simply select preset 1, 2 or 3 and then press start to grind.

Setting the portafilter holder also seemed very straight forward, slacken the screw off which locks the holder into place, fit portafilter into position and rest the holder of top, make sure the portafilter is perfectly in line with the grind chute and then tighten the screw. Seemed easy enough and now I just drop my portafilter into place, select preset and grind. Takes no more than 10 seconds for the whole process.

As for the built in scale, for the first few shots I weighed my portafilter on a set of scales first and then set the grinder to grind 17.5g. I wieghed my portafilter afterwards and exactly 17.5g have been ground into the portafilter. The second time 17.6 and the third time 17.5. Those 3 shots were also all it took to dial in the grinder to get a decent shot. In my 53mm portafilter at 17.5g I get a lovely fluffy mound of coffee in the portafilter almost like those pictures you would see on the front of a coffee machine box, it looks superb and is much fluffier than my SJ ever produced with no noticeable clumps at all.

Lastly the thing I was most worried about was the mess it might create in my 53mm portafilter but I honestly get hardly any mess at all, a few grains of coffee here and there thats it. So far so good.

Oh and I have a feeling mine came with the original feet as one of the feet doesn't even sit on the surface of my worktop and could rock slightly if nudged and there seems to be no adjustment either. I have sent an email to Baratza support asking about this.

Obviously it is very early days and 3 shots doesn't prove much at all but I will continue to report back on here.


----------



## Kyle T

Oh and one more thing, the instructions supplied with the grinder are very poor, one piece of double sided A5 card with a "quick start guide". If you want a more detailed instruction manual got to the Sette page of Hasbean's website and download the PDF document from there. They also have a PDF parts list too.


----------



## Kyle T

Sorry for lack of updates, been away for a few days. Just a few things to add. I take back what I said about the lack of mess when grinding into a 53mm portafilter. Since changing beans (maybe 1-2 weeks from being roasted) they are grinding much more fluffy and the it cannot grind the whole about into the portafilter before spitting grinds over the table and/or blocking the chute of the grinder. I thought the way around this would be to pause the grind, remove the portafilter and gently tap it to lower the grinds but whether its me taking too long or the scales just dont like it but when I try and resume the grind it never continues to the preset weight. I am therefore looking at options to make it less messy and will report back.

The other thing is not matter the shot I seem to pull it still tastes reasonable, it seems there is a large tolerance for a good taste in the cup.

I have also received the new feet from Hasbean whilst i have been away so I will fit those over the weekend.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi , what coffee has you been using with this grinder please ?


----------



## 4085

I am using a 58 mm pf and it does spray a little to the side when the basket is nearing full. After just a week of use I agree that the fluffiness is appearing. I might do away with the hook and see if I can use Norvins ring or my coffee captcha thing, but, the mess is not that bad. I too can say I have had no bad shots yet, even when the pour is too fast


----------



## DoubleShot

Was just about to suggest using an OE Coffee Catcha or similar on the portafilter to help catch any stray grinds.


----------



## Kyle T

@Mrboots2u I'm currently on a subscription service with Bella Batista so the coffee currently in my hopper is PNG Kenta.

Thing is with trying to use a coffee catcher or funnel you have such a small amount of room between the chute and the portafilter that i don't think you'd be able to get one thing enough.


----------



## Kyle T

So, i've just been playing with the Sette again. One thing i can confirm is that you can actually pause half way through the grind and tap the grinds down and then continue. It seems it only has an issue if you take too long. However it does seem to overshoot by .2 to .3 of a gram this way which i can live with if it reduces the mess (which it does). However each time I've used the grinder i have placed my portafilter onto scales first and then weighed it after the grind had completed to see just how accurate the built in scales are and im pleased to say they are very good, almost always bang on the preset weight with the very occasional .1 gram higher.


----------



## kennyboy993

Thanks Kyle. Interesting to note how tolerant it seems in the cup


----------



## Kyle T

So ive had the grinder 5 days and being as i clean the coffee machine every sunday i figured id give the Sette a clean too. It is so nice and simple to remove the burrs on this machine. Simply turn the portafilter hook out of the way and then twist the macro adjustment left (towards the coarse settings) and it just drops out as simple as that. You can then take the burr apart further if you wanted to fit a shim and thats also extremely easy, just one screw to remove, baratza have a video on their youtube page if you are unsure. Now to say its only 5 days in, there was quite a build up of grinds around the spokes that help distribute the grinds as they fall into the portafilter. They were easy to remove but clearly there is a little retention there.


----------



## soxley

It's dead, Jim&#8230;

I bought a 270W around 2-weeks ago and have been using 3-4 times a day. I don't really have a useful comparison from a taste-perspective as it's my first 'decent' grinder, but from a usability standpoint it has been fantastic. Very easy to use, no mess, and fluffy static-free grinds (Rave Signature for those interested). Yes, it's plastic - but it does its job extremely well and fits neatly into a household kitchen. It's very 'hassle free' which is exactly what I wanted.

Everything was great until yesterday morning. I slotted the portafilter into the holder, hit go and nothing happened. Well, it beeped and the display reset to zero as usual but no grinding. The motor doesn't kick in at all.

I've power-cycled it. Removed and cleaned the bottom burr assembly, fiddled with the hopper to ensure it's inserted correctly, all to no avail. I guess something internally has tripped/failed.

I've spoken to CoffeeHit today and sent them a brief video. Still waiting to here back from them. I have to say it has left me a little spooked. I was apprehensive before taking the plunge on the 270W given some of the reliability reports, but given all of the positives I decided to take the gamble. I'm now left pondering whether to accept a replacement (which I assume will be offered given it's only 2-weeks old) or to ask for a refund and move on to something else (maybe a Zenith or Atom - but more costly). Sigh.


----------



## 4085

That's annoying @soxley It makes other owners like me wonder if the same thing might happen. Is this a known fault


----------



## MildredM

It's a dilemma alright, @soxley Do let us know what Coffeehit say and what the outcome is


----------



## soxley

Yes @dfk41, very, very, annoying. I was really happy it to be honest. There are some failure/replacement reports on Home-Barista. Hopefully I'll get a clear answer as to the likely failure, it would be interesting to understand the repair cost if this were to occur in month 13 when out of warranty.

@MildredM Definitely a dilemma, it occupies a fairly unique price-point. I'll post more once I hear back from CoffeeHit.

Hmm, this sounds familiar: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/baratza-sette-end-user-reports-t43862-580.html#p525577


----------



## 4085

If mine goes south, I think I will replace it with a Eureka Atom.....


----------



## soxley

I'm looking at them on BB right now! (to chrome, or not to chrome?)


----------



## 4085

out of stock at mo!


----------



## kennyboy993

Atom near top of my list too


----------



## soxley

UPDATE: CoffeHit have sent out new feet. Yes, you read that correctly - feet! Baratza are saying their new-improved feet fix the majority of issues like this.

I've read about the 'new feet' elsewhere, but I'm not convinced. I think this is a more terminal failure. I'll try them and feedback.

Fingers-crossed they will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## MildredM

New feet?! Riiiiiiight . . . I hope it works, but I am not holding my breath for you!


----------



## itguy

I have ordered a 270W from coffeehit that i will get tomorrow. I'd be interested to know what the difference is in the feet so i can make sure i have the newest ones too..


----------



## Kyle T

Well, when i received my 270W i figured it wouldnt have the newest feet, i contacted Baratza who insisted i contact Hasbean instead as they can get the feet to me pretty quickly. Hasbean resisted a little because I wasn't actually have any issues with my grinder (just figured i should fit the newest feet in case of future problems) they eventually sent me some feet which turned out to be exactly the same as what I already had fitted. They look kind of like little black rubber mushrooms. If i remember i will put a pic of the feet on here. From what I can tell online the only difference is Baratza are sending these feet out with metal washers to help adjust the height of individual feet where necessary, however, Hasbean never sent any washers with mine.


----------



## Kyle T

Picture of the new feet Baratza are supplying. Though like i mentioned above it seems Baratza are sending them out with metal washers also.


----------



## Kyle T

So, I am still thoroughly enjoying using the Sette, the weight seems on point 99% of the time and the grinds are so nice and fluffy. I reached out to Baratza to see what they would suggest for someone using a portafilter smaller than 58mm and they replied to say they are working on a portafilter hook that sits lower down therefore eliminating (hopefully) the grinds building up too high and blocking the chute which I would happily pay for!

So far I've not received any errors though maybe 1 in 10 times when I pause the grind to quickly tap the portafilter to lower the grinds when i replace the portafilter onto the scale and start the grinding again it just refuses to continue onto the preset weight. I can live with this once every so often as all i do is start the process again to top up to the weight i needed.


----------



## DoubleShot

If space permits, I'd recommend using one of these OE portafilter dosing funnels:

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Aluminum-Portafilter-Dosing-Funnel_p_2415.html

My grounds tray never gets dirty with stray coffee grounds . Only time it needs cleaning is to periodically brush very light dust off it.


----------



## Kyle T

@DoubleShot Baratza actual recommended one of those to me but how on earth does it sit on top of the portafilter with the portafilter hook in the way?


----------



## DoubleShot

Can't you move the hook out of the way, just like the two portafilter hooks initially come supplied out of the box, folded away?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DoubleShot said:


> Can't you move the hook out of the way, just like the two portafilter hooks initially come supplied out of the box, folded away?


I suppose if you move the hook out of the way, then you can't clip the portafilter, and therefore you cannot weight.


----------



## DoubleShot

Not even if the hooks were positioned to keep the portafilter horizontal and therefore not need extra/additional support? Although it's probably the unsupported handle which might cause the portafilter to tip?

Since the 270w version requires the portafilter to be left in situ in order to use the weight feature, perhaps having a portafilter holder similar to the one found on a Mythos (sheet of steel with a cut out into which you slide the portafilter) would be a better idea? Although it would mean you then wouldn't be able to dose into another vessel.


----------



## itguy

Brainwave alert!

I can try dosing straight into the basket (only) as then I could use a funnel and fold the 'third arm' out of the way as there is no PF handle to need to hold in place..

Unless of course the grinding action of the machine vibrates the basket and funnel so much that it can't weigh it correctly?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

My understanding from reading the whole of the Home Barista thread on this grinder is that, if the grinder does not sit steady on a surface and if the portafilter is not securely fastened, then you will get inconsistent weighting.

But that's from reading. Maybe worth a try and see what happens?


----------



## Kyle T

Ok, so because i had bugger all to do this evening I decided to find a 3d printed dosing funnel I had made by @whiteyj on this forum. I have hacked it into a kind of C shape to work as a funnel on the sette. I didnt 'cut' very well but with a bit of filing it might look ok







. Anyway I've added some pictures and will give it a go tomorrow morning and report back to see if it reduces the mess.


----------



## DoubleShot

Blue Peter time!


----------



## Kyle T

The funnel definitely improves the mess a lot. I can now dose 17g into the portafilter with having to remove half way through to tap down.


----------



## badger28

Morning kyle... If I had £500 burning a hole in my pocket, would you recommend this grinder?

Currently have an sj...


----------



## Kyle T

Morning @badger28.....I had £500 burning a hole in my pocket and i also had a Mazzer SJ and I went and bought the 270W. Its early days but I definitely recommend the grinder. Its fun to use, creates wonderful fluffy grinds, less of a chore than the SJ and weighs for you as well. In my opinion yes, buy it!


----------



## 4085

@badger28

Can I chip in here. I think buying these scales (and I own a set) is a bit of a lottery. yes, they work well and produce in the cup but you cannot ignore the world wide, well America anyway, fail rate and most of these seem to be with the Weigh version. I bought the non weigh for this reason. I bought a Vario when they very first came out and there were loads of problems with them.

I would never recommend to anyone to do what I have done, perhaps I was just lucky, perhaps you maybe lucky, perhaps kyle may be lucky, or not


----------



## christos_geo

badger28 said:


> Morning kyle... If I had £500 burning a hole in my pocket, would you recommend this grinder?
> 
> Currently have an sj...


Why spend £500 when you can get the 270W for £375! I have a 25% off on the CoffeeHit website (limited to one use per customer, no min or max spend specified) that needs to be used before the 14th of this month. I actually just purchased one as a wedding gift for my cousin. One of the perks of the coffee festival







If you or anyone else interested for that matter wants to PM me I'll send you the code unless I'm allowed to just stick it on here publicly. Wonder if you can get 25% off a Linea PB


----------



## fatboyslim

I wonder how Sette compares in the cup to Preciso as they use the same size burrs I think? I currently have a Preciso and I'm considering if it's worth getting a Sette. Any opinions


----------



## coffeechap

christos_geo said:


> Why spend £500 when you can get the 270W for £375! I have a 25% off on the CoffeeHit website (limited to one use per customer, no min or max spend specified) that needs to be used before the 14th of this month. I actually just purchased one as a wedding gift for my cousin. One of the perks of the coffee festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you or anyone else interested for that matter wants to PM me I'll send you the code unless I'm allowed to just stick it on here publicly. Wonder if you can get 25% off a Linea PB


 @christos_geo I have pm'd you


----------



## christos_geo

coffeechap said:


> @christos_geo I have pm'd you


Me too!


----------



## badger28

Thank you for opinions. I will see how I am feeling when I am back home and within reach of the debit card!

I assume that if there are problems with the w version I can just return it... Hassle but not a deal breaker.

On the other hand, I do have perfectly good scales!


----------



## Kyle T

I also have perfectly good scales :-D which i do still use from time to time to make sure the 270W is weighing properly (which it is). I would think that the likes of Hasbean and Coffeehit with their well known top notch customer service would allow you to return it, though i think its safe to say its never gonna last as long as a Mazzer i did understand all of the risks when I bought one and I think most people considering one also know the risks. Anything you buy can break and at least for the first year you are covered for any issues.


----------



## badger28

My thoughts exactly. Order went in about an hour ago.

I will keep the sj for a little while just to be safe. It is my first upgrade for a while, and it should pair with my cherub nicely!


----------



## coffeechap

I have one coming and will put it through its paces and report back


----------



## badger28

Did you end up going for the w version too? With the discount code, I personally couldn't resist.


----------



## adz313

christos_geo said:


> Why spend £500 when you can get the 270W for £375! I have a 25% off on the CoffeeHit website (limited to one use per customer, no min or max spend specified) that needs to be used before the 14th of this month. I actually just purchased one as a wedding gift for my cousin. One of the perks of the coffee festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you or anyone else interested for that matter wants to PM me I'll send you the code unless I'm allowed to just stick it on here publicly. Wonder if you can get 25% off a Linea PB


 @christos_geo - I've just sent you a pm


----------



## Kyle T

£375 is a bargain!


----------



## coffeechap

Indeed, mine arrived today


----------



## kennyboy993

coffeechap said:


> Indeed, mine arrived today


Looking forward to the review


----------



## dmdrabble

christos_geo said:


> Why spend £500 when you can get the 270W for £375! I have a 25% off on the CoffeeHit website (limited to one use per customer, no min or max spend specified) that needs to be used before the 14th of this month. I actually just purchased one as a wedding gift for my cousin. One of the perks of the coffee festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you or anyone else interested for that matter wants to PM me I'll send you the code unless I'm allowed to just stick it on here publicly. Wonder if you can get 25% off a Linea PB


Hello christos_geo

I have just sent a PM


----------



## Flying_Vee

christos_geo said:


> Why spend £500 when you can get the 270W for £375! I have a 25% off on the CoffeeHit website (limited to one use per customer, no min or max spend specified) that needs to be used before the 14th of this month. I actually just purchased one as a wedding gift for my cousin. One of the perks of the coffee festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you or anyone else interested for that matter wants to PM me I'll send you the code unless I'm allowed to just stick it on here publicly. Wonder if you can get 25% off a Linea PB












Less than a year ago I came to this forum with a shiny shelf problem.

Now I'm impulse buying grinders.

Other midlife crises are available.

@christos_geo you da man.


----------



## badger28

Mine is due today too! Work is dragging... £375 is indeed a bargain.


----------



## dmdrabble

One more Sette 270w on its way to another eager owner.

Roll on tomorrow for unboxing my first "proper" grinder.

Christos - thanks again.


----------



## kennyboy993

Flying_Vee said:


> Less than a year ago I came to this forum with a shiny shelf problem.
> 
> Now I'm impulse buying grinders.
> 
> Other midlife crises are available.
> 
> @christos_geo you da man.


Ha ha ha!


----------



## kennyboy993

Great, getting enough owners on here now to build a representative sample to assess reliability


----------



## Craig-R872

Just ordered mine but have opted for the non weighing version. I have to wait for stock tho!


----------



## dmdrabble

Craig-R872 said:


> Just ordered mine but have opted for the non weighing version. I have to wait for stock tho!


I couldn't wait for restock so went with the weigh version. At that discount too!


----------



## adz313

thanks to @christos_geo for the code - what's the definitive end date? Is it valid to the 14th inclusive or exclusive? (I want to order late as possible to maximise the return period as i'm due to move into a new house end of the month, kitchen workspace currently unknown...)

for everyone else - based on the choice between the 2 (i.e. weigh and non-weigh), it looks like most are going for the weigh version? seems like it has more issues than the other no?


----------



## badger28

Mine is all set-up and has had 3 shots through it. Very very early days but seamless thus far.

Looking forward to playing with it over Easter.


----------



## itguy

Mine has done just under a week of daily use now and I still love it. So quick to grind!


----------



## Craig-R872

adz313 said:


> thanks to @christos_geo for the code - what's the definitive end date? Is it valid to the 14th inclusive or exclusive? (I want to order late as possible to maximise the return period as i'm due to move into a new house end of the month, kitchen workspace currently unknown...)
> 
> for everyone else - based on the choice between the 2 (i.e. weigh and non-weigh), it looks like most are going for the weigh version? seems like it has more issues than the other no?


Coffeehit told me that the cut off was the 14th for the code. For me the non weighing version seems to have less issues and from reading and watching videos the timed mode seems to dose consistently within a couple of .g's.

Also it is easier to be able to perhaps use a portafilter funnel, so less mess.


----------



## DoubleShot

What, if any, are the current unresolved issues with the Sette 270 and 270w? Just wondering if it's likely Baratza will make any changes and release a v2 at some point or not?


----------



## itguy

All I can say about any issues that I have had with my 270w is that they all come down to the fact that the machine has a very sensitive weigh scale and therefore needs really careful setup. Very steady counter top, all feet on the ground, I've blutacked mine down too so it can't wander about and all is well. The supplied shims give it a whole new range of fineness for espresso too.

there are a few tweaks I'd like for home use, such as a rubber seal on the hopper lid (like the Sage pro grinder), a bit more weight in the machine somehow and also the ability to switch to timed grinding on the W version. Also, being able to use the pulse function to top up a grind without the machine tareing itself out would also be helpful.

none of these are show stoppers if I'm honest.


----------



## soxley

Update time. Quite a lot of activity since my last post, so here goes...

New feet arrived (softer, and a more matt finish than the originals). I duly fitted them (following the Baratza YouTube video instructions) and (you've probably guessed by now)... no change. :-(

I promptly called CoffeHit to inform them, and they sent me a returns label and promised to fix or replace my failed 270W.

This morning a box arrived from CoffeeHit. This was a surprise, as they hadn't told about a shipment. Relieved to have a grinder back I opened the box to a very disappointing sight. Inside was a roughly boxed 270W that was clearly not new, and neither was it my original. It was missing some of the original packaging, had cosmetic marks and scratches, and looked 'well used'. It was also covered in loose coffee grounds. This was far from the pristine condition of my less-than-two-week-old 270W returned to them.

A call to CoffeeHit (by my Wife - who was a little calmer than it was at this point) resulted in us being told it had been 'tested' before sending out. This is 'used' not 'tested' we said. I have asked for a brand new replacement to be shipped today, and to return the 'replacement' I received in parallel. The CoffeeHit boss needs to authorise this, we are waiting for a call back to confirm.

I need therapy right now. I'm considering throwing in the towel on the whole affair and taking a refund instead. The thought of going through this process again fills me with dread. The decision would be a no-brainer if BB had an Atom in stock, unfortunately they don't, so I'm in a bit of a quandary. I'll wait to hear back from CoffeeHit and see what they have to say.

I was very happy with the 270W when it was working. But this whole experience and hassle has left me feeling very frustrated. I hope others have a better experience than I've had. Sigh.


----------



## doolallysquiff

soxley said:


> Update time. Quite a lot of activity since my last post, so here goes...
> 
> New feet arrived (softer, and a more matt finish than the originals). I duly fitted them (following the Baratza YouTube video instructions) and (you've probably guessed by now)... no change. :-(
> 
> I promptly called CoffeHit to inform them, and they sent me a returns label and promised to fix or replace my failed 270W.
> 
> This morning a box arrived from CoffeeHit. This was a surprise, as they hadn't told about a shipment. Relieved to have a grinder back I opened the box to a very disappointing sight. Inside was a roughly boxed 270W that was clearly not new, and neither was it my original. It was missing some of the original packaging, had cosmetic marks and scratches, and looked 'well used'. It was also covered in loose coffee grounds. This was far from the pristine condition of my less-than-two-week-old 270W returned to them.
> 
> A call to CoffeeHit (by my Wife - who was a little calmer than it was at this point) resulted in us being told it had been 'tested' before sending out. This is 'used' not 'tested' we said. I have asked for a brand new replacement to be shipped today, and to return the 'replacement' I received in parallel. The CoffeeHit boss needs to authorise this, we are waiting for a call back to confirm.
> 
> I need therapy right now. I'm considering throwing in the towel on the whole affair and taking a refund instead. The thought of going through this process again fills me with dread. The decision would be a no-brainer if BB had an Atom in stock, unfortunately they don't, so I'm in a bit of a quandary. I'll wait to hear back from CoffeeHit and see what they have to say.
> 
> I was very happy with the 270W when it was working. But this whole experience and hassle has left me feeling very frustrated. I hope others have a better experience than I've had. Sigh.


There were problems with Atom, which is probably why BB have no stock.


----------



## soxley

Update 2...

A(nother) 270W is on the way from CoffeeHit. 'New' they assure me. Third-time-lucky I hope!

I'll be glad to get back to discussing coffee instead of grinder woes.


----------



## dmdrabble

So my 270w turned up earlier.

This my first expensive grinder,so may not be able to give an in depth, expert review, but I will share my initial thoughts anyway. The Sette is an upgrade from the Iberital MC2

I like the small footprint of the Sette and after some practice had the best coffee ever from my Expobar Dual boiler. The coffee is a lovely powder, without any clumps that I get from the old grinder.

Packaged inside the box are two extra items - rubber feet and new shims. Coffee Hit didn't include a note about these items, so I assumed the feet in the bag were the new replacements, otherwise why would they be there? I changed the feet after I assembled the grinder, when the thing stopped after a second or two when trying my first grind.

In my eagerness to try the grinder, I overlooked the need to adjust the portafilter and hook height. The grinder would stop and dispense erratic weights each time. Since making these initial adjustments to make the portafilter level, I now get 17.6-17.8 grams each time, on the default 18g setup.

The adjustment on the portafilter hook does seem very fiddly and I have to admit the long term reliability of the weight sensor does bother me a little - particularly when the fix is 5 rubber feet!

But it's early days and I have confidence that with safety in numbers with so many on the forum having bought the grinder, any problems that may arise will be ironed out.

In summary - footprint/size good. Grind and taste good(compared to old grinder). Slight concern over erratic output in weight - although I'm happy to accept this may be lack of experience with the item.

Questions: Can other members please share their experience with the portafilter holder adjustment?

Did you have to get the portafilter to sit bang level to get consistent output?

The feet in the bag were the new replacements?


----------



## MildredM

soxley said:


> Update 2...
> 
> A(nother) 270W is on the way from CoffeeHit. 'New' they assure me. Third-time-lucky I hope!
> 
> I'll be glad to get back to discussing coffee instead of grinder woes.


What a very frustrating experience for you. I am sure once you get the new one delivered, and up and running, you won't look back









Sadly problems can happen, but the way they are dealt with (by the retailer) leaves an indelible impression - good or bad!


----------



## GerryM

@christos_geo I have pm'd you. Thanks.


----------



## Kyle T

@soxley very sorry to hear about your experience so far. It is a bummer for anyone having grinder troubles especially with a newly released grinder but it's even worse to see bad customer service especially considering all the good i have heard about Coffeehit, hopefully your next Sette is new and works well.

@dmdrabble i do agree it's abit of a faff adjusting the portafilter hook. I keep my portafilter in the whole time I'm adjusting and try to hold the hook too as I'm tightening. Ideally you need a ratchet style tool to adjust easier. I do have mine perfectly aligned and new feet fitted too. I don't have any weight issues. I will take a pic later to show my portafilter sat in the hook.


----------



## Kyle T




----------



## itguy

I use a naked 58mm portafilter with my 'W and it didn't need any adjustment at all from when it was delivered to hold it firmly when dosing.

@soxley it's a real shame your experience has been tainted by shoddy service from CoffeeHit - I bought from them instead of HasBeen because CoffeeHit are the actual official UK importers and distributors, so I thought that would mean they would have more of a direct link to Baratza if there are issues / fixes needed etc. I am sure your next one will be all fine though.


----------



## itguy

I do have a question for other 270 users though - how big/small do you find the difference between the grind settings? I went today from 14 C to 13 C and it made about 9 to 10 seconds difference on an 18g shot pull. BUT I did forget to purge before the first one...

speaking of purging - how much and HOW are you doing on the W in particular? Just put the filter in and set it to grind and cancel it after a second or two? 4, 5g maybe?


----------



## badger28

itguy said:


> I do have a question for other 270 users though - how big/small do you find the difference between the grind settings? I went today from 14 C to 13 C and it made about 9 to 10 seconds difference on an 18g shot pull. BUT I did forget to purge before the first one...
> 
> speaking of purging - how much and HOW are you doing on the W in particular? Just put the filter in and set it to grind and cancel it after a second or two? 4, 5g maybe?


Thus far, for espresso I am going between 7a and 7e. I have found that adjusting the micro collar is enough... No need to even think about touching the macro.


----------



## coffeechap

I have put the two shims in mine as factory set it just won't do the lighter stuff. Currently have rave signature in it doing side by side with a ceado e37s my setting shimmed for this bean is 15 e


----------



## itguy

Thanks both - I should have said that I have put both supplied shims in mine too so I have the extra range.

I've got some rave mocha java coming in the post tomorrow hopefully so after it's had a rest I can get cracking with that


----------



## Craig-R872

So all that have shimmed theirs do you recommend installing them as soon as you get it then?


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap said:


> Currently have rave signature in it doing side by side with a ceado e37s my setting shimmed for this bean is 15 e


Now that will make for an interesting comparison. Look forward to hearing your thoughts...


----------



## 4085

Craig-R872 said:


> So all that have shimmed theirs do you recommend installing them as soon as you get it then?


No, see how it goes. For lighter roasts certainly and for darker decaf probably......


----------



## soxley

Interesting, variance seems quite high. Mine was on 3B without shims for Rave Sig.


----------



## coffeechap

soxley said:


> Interesting, variance seems quite high. Mine was on 3B without shims for Rave Sig.


Not really, rave signature if not a light coffee!


----------



## soxley

Yes, very true!


----------



## Kyle T

itguy said:


> I do have a question for other 270 users though - how big/small do you find the difference between the grind settings? I went today from 14 C to 13 C and it made about 9 to 10 seconds difference on an 18g shot pull. BUT I did forget to purge before the first one...
> 
> speaking of purging - how much and HOW are you doing on the W in particular? Just put the filter in and set it to grind and cancel it after a second or two? 4, 5g maybe?


I've found that each micro adjustment seems to be +/- 2 seconds roughly. They really do make a difference when dialing in a new bean.

As for purging, i did have a preset of 2g but the grinder didn't seem to like it so now i just start a 17g dose but cancel after a second and usually it has dosed around 3g at that point.


----------



## DoubleShot

From the sounds of things the discount code for CoffeeHit has probably doubled their orders for Sette (both versions combined) grinders from forum members.

Only other time, I can recall so many members purchasing a new to market grinder in such quantities was probably when coffeechap arranged the Ceado e37s/e92s group buy.

It's great though as any members who are having issues with their product, usually get tips and workaround suggestions from other owners.

#communityspirit


----------



## dmdrabble

Hello all.

Day 2. Couldn't really drink anymore coffee yesterday.

I've pushed in the new feet with some water to help make sure they are home. The grinder sits in a level kitchen counter top.

I've adjusted the holder and hook so the portafilter looks flat. The weight is set to 18g.

I press to grind and the machine stops anywhere between 17 and 20g and as the portafilter sits there, the digits drop by 0.1 of a gram as I stand watching it. Each time, I don't get 18g. The grinder stopped at 17.9 and the numbers dropped as before. I've just weighed out 10g.

I'm pretty sure the portafilter is straight as I've held an engineers ruler side on. What am I doing wrong? I didn't realise I had to calibrate the thing as if I were in a lab!

I've balanced the portafilter in the holder and hook both on the little blob and past it. What's the agreed position for it to be in?

I've seen online where some have set the offset by holding both up/down buttons when switching in. Mines set to 1.0 for espresso. Anyone else changed this?

Am I being stupid or is there some step I've missed? I just want to make coffee not get out my micrometer!

Beginning to wonder if I should have waited and bought the timed version instead.

Any tips before I pull my hair out?


----------



## coffeechap

Not sure what is going on with yours, mine straight out of the box was pretty good, however it is not pin point accurate as is you set it for 18g it rarely nails 18g on the head but it is not far out, probably .4 g variance. Each time I have checked the weight displayed on the grinder screen against my scales and it has been the same. One of the issues that is causing he run over or under is the speed perhaps.

What I have noticed this morning doing side by side shots vs a ceado e37s is that the sette is bloody noisey probably the loudest of home grinders! It also does not bring out the same complex flavours that I can get from the ceado with lighter roasts, however it does seen quite accomplished with darker stuff


----------



## Kyle T

I personally don't think it's that loud but i suppose it depends on what grinders you've used before it.

@dmdrabble i think the 'little blob' post of the hook is suppose to sit inside of the basket, this both helps good the portafilter down and stops it moving backwards during grinding. I can only suggest making sure your grinder is sat level and make sure all feet are touching the surface as mine arrived with one of the feet not touching causing the grinder to rock slightly.


----------



## coffeechap

It's louder than an sj which you have had experience of


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

coffeechap said:


> What I have noticed this morning doing side by side shots vs a ceado e37s is that the sette is bloody noises probably the loudest of home grinders! It also does not bring out the same complex flavours that I can heft from the ceado with lighter roasts, however it does some quite accomplished with darker stuff


That's what someone also said a while ago in the US. The grinder is good, but it doesn't bring out the flavours that other more expensive traditional grinders will do. I remember that person saying that also there's not much room for tweaking in terms of bringing out flavours like other [more expensive] grinder.

Saying that, for GBP 400 or thereabouts, that's great value for money.


----------



## coffeechap

At the £375 I paid for mine it is indeed a decent grinder, not sure it is worth £500 though


----------



## dmdrabble

I've made sure the blob sits inside. I'm now using the grounds bin to eliminate the portafilter not being bang level.

Now getting 15 - 16g on the 18g setting and still see the weight drop as I leave the portafilter on.

I'm assuming the feet in the bag were the new ones and I haven't put the old feet back on.

Did everyone els do that?

I'm going to email coffeehit and ask if I can get the timed version.


----------



## Craig-R872

coffeechap said:


> At the £375 I paid for mine it is indeed a decent grinder, not sure it is worth £500 though


Why is that? Build quality or grind/taste in the cup quality or both?


----------



## coffeechap

Craig-R872 said:


> Why is that? Build quality or grind/taste in the cup quality or both?


I just don't think it will last a very long time, it is still very much unproven. Too early to state the in the cup value for money


----------



## dmdrabble

Further comment. And this is completely a subjective view as I understand there are some who are happy with the item.

There is clearly an issue with the sensitive weight function on this grinder. I have watched several videos and see that the hook has been changed to the new crescent moon shaped hook. The earlier models had a plastic coated metal rod.

Also the feet: the replacement feet are slightly softer rubber. When I tried the grinder with original feet, it stopped after a second, where it struggled to determine the correct weight of the portafilter. The grinder seemed to be flat to the surface, without wobble.

New feet: works, but very inconsistent results. The actual weight seemed different every time, but never 18g. Also the weight displayed drops if you leave the portafilter in place. If I press my counter top a foot away from the grinder, the weight goes up and down. Clearly there is an issue with how sensitive the weighing device is (or the issue is my kitchen worktop which I can't replace).

Now I get that this may be with my kitchen side, but I don't have anything remarkable or out of the ordinary. It's a standard wickes kitchen. The results are different on different areas on the worktop. Again the grinder seems sturdy, without wobble.

Other options: I've read somewhere that Baratza are supplying feet with metal inserts or collars (I'll try to find the web page) also someone mentioned using Blu Tac. I'm not really prepared to do this as a permanent solution to get the grinder to work.

The portafilter is level. But to take this out of the equation, I've used the grounds bin. Better results, but still 2 grams out. I've tested with both feet all over the kitchen.

For the price I paid, I'm happy with the actual quality in terms of the step up from my Iberital. It blasted through some beans that chocked up the old grinder. I'm not willing to pay £750 plus, so realise I won't get a solid, bullet proof casing, or something you see churning over for years in a cafe. I do expect the grinder features to work without using blu Tac or placing the item on a solid slab of marble. It is just too quirky and unreliable.

I have an Italian pizza oven that provides excellent results when you learn how to use it. I've read the same with the lever type espresso machines. I don't feel the same with this.

Summary: just my personal view of course. The grinder is going back. If I do get consistent results on stable surface with blu Tac or different feet, I'm not happy this is a permanent solution. I just think it should work without such a faff. What will happen long term.

I would be happy to take the timed version and be rid of the weight version as an alternative. I accept that may have some element of "user error" but I have spent 2 days and 300g of beans to get way off results with a fundamental feature of the product. I just want the thing to work as it should.


----------



## 4085

I am fairly critical of my kit, and have had grinders with a far better pedigree than the Settee but I bought the non weigh version simply because there was no reason for it not to work perfectly. I am glad I did as well as I still enjoy it. If I had the weigh version I would still be checking the weight after every grind, so whats the point!


----------



## coffeechap

Just tested with crude iPhone decibel reader, it is 88 decibels compared to 75 for the ceado!


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Just tested with crude iPhone decibel reader, it is 88 decibels compared to 75 for the ceado!


I snore louder! At one time I was unofficially the worlds loudest snorer......yes, it is all documented.......I actually won £500 and bought my first Sky dish!


----------



## Craig-R872

dfk41 said:


> I am fairly critical of my kit, and have had grinders with a far better pedigree than the Settee but I bought the non weigh version simply because there was no reason for it not to work perfectly. I am glad I did as well as I still enjoy it. If I had the weigh version I would still be checking the weight after every grind, so whats the point!


Are you getting fairly consistent weights once dialled in?


----------



## Flying_Vee

itguy said:


> speaking of purging - how much and HOW are you doing on the W in particular? Just put the filter in and set it to grind and cancel it after a second or two? 4, 5g maybe?


My machine is out of the box but not been out for a spin yet.

I'd really hope to minimise purge and wastage with the Sette. Maybe I'm still a green horn but I really wince at the amount of coffee that doesn't make it to the cup.

I guess I could've been timing my old grinder more carefully or single dosing rather than eyeballing but the straight through, no chute/doser design means that apart from dialing in, more coffee gets drunk rather than composted.

Every bean is sacred (humming Monty python optional)


----------



## 4085

Craig-R872 said:


> Are you getting fairly consistent weights once dialled in?


fairly consistent but it does vary by the odd gram......it usually is fairly close then for no reason the next couple of shots are out......but since I always weigh to check it is not big hassle


----------



## Craig-R872

dfk41 said:


> fairly consistent but it does vary by the odd gram......it usually is fairly close then for no reason the next couple of shots are out......but since I always weigh to check it is not big hassle


I have heard from other forums that once the burrs have seasoned the consistency seems to fall more within the .2-.4g range. I have got myself in the habit of checking after I have ground anyway and don't see this changing once I have my new sette.


----------



## adz313

For those of you waiting on the 270 from Coffeehit, they've confirmed this morning that they're sat in customs, and are hoping to have them to start sending for delivery early next week.

They will also be stocking the Brew Burrs in time for those interested


----------



## Kyle T

How are people currently dosing with their Sette? Single dosing or filling the hopper?


----------



## itguy

I'm half filling my hopper rather than single dosing, so about 150g of beans in it probably.

My workflow is sometimes to cock in the morning though as I occasionally forget to purge before I dose and extract. Direct consequence of making coffee at 5.30 am most mornings!

Because I get through this many beans over the course of a normal week I might need to adjust the micro ring slightly during the week but not by much


----------



## badger28

Same here... I put enough beans on top to ensure there isn't any popcorning.

I previously single dosed on the sj, so have never purged. Probably should do though.

Still pretty happy with the sette. It does deliver a fluffy mound of coffee easily. Weights are within 0.4g at the moment, I am hoping this gets a bit closer with time.


----------



## Kyle T

In the interest of fairness for anyone still considering a Sette below is a link to a statement from someone at CoffeGeek who has been a huge supporter of the Sette from the beginning but has recently said he can no longer recommend the grinder.

Mark from CoffeeGeek withdraws recommendation of Sette


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/66qk53


----------



## DoubleShot

Viewer discretion advised: one post includes the words..."game changing" twice!


----------



## 4085

Yeah but.......firstly thats the weigh version and secondly, the americans were sold down the river by a couple of sponsored reviews who told us that they were amazing, tasted better than a K10 then locked the thread. They believe hook line and sinker in the guff that is spouted, to the extent that they still think the Strega is the ultimate lever machine.

A couple of years ago we had a guy on here who was so convinced about the american reviews on the Strega he bought one, then came on here for a couple of weeks to tell us all we ought to ditch L1's and go Strega......he eventually licked his wounds and went back to HB to talk to the converted brethren there!


----------



## coffeechap

I think the build quality is questionable, these are not built like tanks they feel quite cheap but are not cheap at all (unless you managed to buy one for £375 !!. That said mine seems to be behaving itself in the weighing department, just seems a little lacking on lighter roasts. Will put it under a little strain soon with soon lighter naturals and report back


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> Viewer discretion advised: one post includes the words..."game changing" twice!


A *complete* game changer, at that.


----------



## itguy

Mine still seems to be going strong with no errors or issues. Just keep filling it with beans and it keeps grinding.

Weighing seems to be settling down to 0.3g to 0.4g over each time so at the moment I am just setting my preset lower to counter it rather than adjust the offset. Once I've done a few more KG I will alter it.


----------



## soxley

I'm back in the game! My replacement 270W spent all of the Easter Weekend in a UPS depot and finally found its way to me on Tuesday.

So far so good, new feet installed, shims not added yet (currently on 2A so may add them soon). My experience (with the old failed unit, and the new one) pretty much mirrors @itguy. I keep the hopper around half full, and have button-3 set to 1.5g for a purge when necessary (e.g. a significant grind size change). Weight variance is around 0.3g at less than 1-week old (will hopefully settle down) with around 500g beans through so far.

Reliability comments aside (this has been discussed plenty), the W does make an incredibly quick and easy workflow.


----------



## Flying_Vee

itguy said:


> Mine still seems to be going strong with no errors or issues. Just keep filling it with beans and it keeps grinding.
> 
> Weighing seems to be settling down to 0.3g to 0.4g over each time so at the moment I am just setting my preset lower to counter it rather than adjust the offset. Once I've done a few more KG I will alter it.


Finally got mine running for a play this evening.

If you're consistently getting the same over or under dose you can tweak the Offset rather than the dose setting.

Here's a clip if you've not come across it.


----------



## itguy

Thanks - had seen that before but I wanted to just let the burrs bed in a bit more first. I am also finding that the under/over shoot (mostly under in my case) is really quite dependant on how many beans are in the hopper too.

This morning the beans are running low and I set it for 17.6g (for an 18g dose) and it gave me 16.7g! There was probably only 30-40g of beans in the hopper though...

It's a bit of a pain that it tares itself out when you do the push button pulse grinding to top up. You need to remember how many grams extra you needed etc!


----------



## Kyle T

I didn't realise you could do a pulse grind, how do you do that?


----------



## dmdrabble

Hello all,

Since having issues with the weight being way off and the grinder stopping mid grind, I've got a response from CoffeeHit. They say I need to re calibrate the grinder after changing the rubber feet. This requires 3 x 500g weights being put in the grounds bin while pressing some button combinations - see copy of PDF sent to me below. Has anyone done this? I don't own any weights like you would see in an old fashioned grocery, trading standards dept or work shop. The only thing I can think of are nuts and bolts.

I've asked CoffeeHit the question about whether this needs to be done regularly in which case you would need to purchase some 500g weights. The document has several spelling istakes as if it has been translated and mentions that you should not perform the calibration in wind! I may be in a inority, but my long term confidence in the grinder is quite low. I'm going to request a refund. I would be happy to take the timed version at the 25% reduce price, but not at full price.

*Instructions:*

*
How to recalibrate the 270W*

*
1 have the grinder un plugged and the empty grounds bin on forks. Note: make sure the porta holder hook*

*
isn't touching the side of the grinder*

*
2 plug in the grinder*

*
3 after the display flashes the soft wear ( 8.0.5) press and hold the STOP, UP, and DOWN botton until the unit*

*
reads "000"*

*
4 the unit will now read 1.0.5 and will beep. Remove the bin and place 500g in the ben, then place the bin*

*
back on the forks.*

*
5 after the grinder flashes "pass" it will read 2.1.0 and the beeping will change pitch. Remove the bin and*

*
place another 500g weight in the ben for a total whit of 1000g. then place the bin back on the forks.*

*
6 after the grinder flashes "pass" it will read 3.1.5 and the beeping will change pitch. Remove the bin and*

*
place another 500g weight in the ben for a total whit of 1500g. then place the bin back on the forks.*

*
7 after the display flashes "pass" the unit will reboot. At the point remove the grounds bin and the 1500g*

*
weights and began grinding as normal.*

*
8 if you have problems referee to our trouble shoot videos @&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;*

*
Notes that should be in ether the trouble shooting video or in the PDF*

*
1 grinder must be on clean stable counter.*

*
2 the grinder must be level.*

*
3 if there is any wind this will be a problem*

*
4 if the bin or porta filter hook is hitting touching the grinder it will not work.*

*
5 if they removed the case and a wire is touching the back side of the load cell assembly.*

*
6 if the grinder just keep rebooting and rebooting the load cell is bad*

*
7 make sure that there is a gab all away around the load cell assembly from the perimeter bracket.*



*
*


----------



## Sweetmate

So after two and a half months my Sette 270W has failed. Has just stopped grinding either in dose mode or manual mode.

Exactly like this:






I have sent Coffee Hit a video, waiting to see their response...


----------



## MildredM

dmdrabble said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Since having issues with the weight being way off and the grinder stopping mid grind, I've got a response from CoffeeHit. They say I need to re calibrate the grinder after changing the rubber feet. This requires 3 x 500g weights being put in the grounds bin while pressing some button combinations - see copy of PDF sent to me below. Has anyone done this? I don't own any weights like you would see in an old fashioned grocery, trading standards dept or work shop. The only thing I can think of are nuts and bolts.
> 
> I've asked CoffeeHit the question about whether this needs to be done regularly in which case you would need to purchase some 500g weights. The document has several spelling istakes as if it has been translated and mentions that you should not perform the calibration in wind! I may be in a inority, but my long term confidence in the grinder is quite low. I'm going to request a refund. I would be happy to take the timed version at the 25% reduce price, but not at full price.
> 
> *Instructions:*
> 
> *
> How to recalibrate the 270W*
> 
> *
> 1 have the grinder un plugged and the empty grounds bin on forks. Note: make sure the porta holder hook*
> 
> *
> isn't touching the side of the grinder*
> 
> *
> 2 plug in the grinder*
> 
> *
> 3 after the display flashes the soft wear ( 8.0.5) press and hold the STOP, UP, and DOWN botton until the unit*
> 
> *
> reads "000"*
> 
> *
> 4 the unit will now read 1.0.5 and will beep. Remove the bin and place 500g in the ben, then place the bin*
> 
> *
> back on the forks.*
> 
> *
> 5 after the grinder flashes "pass" it will read 2.1.0 and the beeping will change pitch. Remove the bin and*
> 
> *
> place another 500g weight in the ben for a total whit of 1000g. then place the bin back on the forks.*
> 
> *
> 6 after the grinder flashes "pass" it will read 3.1.5 and the beeping will change pitch. Remove the bin and*
> 
> *
> place another 500g weight in the ben for a total whit of 1500g. then place the bin back on the forks.*
> 
> *
> 7 after the display flashes "pass" the unit will reboot. At the point remove the grounds bin and the 1500g*
> 
> *
> weights and began grinding as normal.*
> 
> *
> 8 if you have problems referee to our trouble shoot videos @&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;*
> 
> *
> Notes that should be in ether the trouble shooting video or in the PDF*
> 
> *
> 1 grinder must be on clean stable counter.*
> 
> *
> 2 the grinder must be level.*
> 
> *
> 3 if there is any wind this will be a problem*
> 
> *
> 4 if the bin or porta filter hook is hitting touching the grinder it will not work.*
> 
> *
> 5 if they removed the case and a wire is touching the back side of the load cell assembly.*
> 
> *
> 6 if the grinder just keep rebooting and rebooting the load cell is bad*
> 
> *
> 7 make sure that there is a gab all away around the load cell assembly from the perimeter bracket.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


Sorry, I shouldn't laugh . . . Translated instructions can be so funny!

For weight I was thinking sugar? But still, it seems a rigmarole to my mind.


----------



## dmdrabble

Ha ha. I can't spell either! Got the word mistake wrong. Weird irony!


----------



## soxley

> So after two and a half months my Sette 270W has failed. Has just stopped grinding either in dose mode or manual mode.
> 
> Exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoffeeHit (eventually) sent out a new one. They mentioned some had 'motor issues', but haven't verified this was the problem.


----------



## Kyle T

Im sorry to read yet more issues with the 270W's!! I think you would be fine to use for example 500g of rice and that would be fine, it seems you are simple telling the scale that what is in the bin is 500g so it can calibrate. However i dont think the grinds bin would hold 1500g of rice lol. It is true that wind can affect scales but usually we are talking super sensitive scales that weigh to 0.001 of a gram which is why those types of scale usually have a glass shield around them i dont think you have to worry too much about wind with the Sette. Though ive had no trouble 3 weeks in i am cautiously waiting for something to go wrong.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Kyle T said:


> Im sorry to read yet more issues with the 270W's!! I think you would be fine to use for example 500g of rice and that would be fine, it seems you are simple telling the scale that what is in the bin is 500g so it can calibrate. However i dont think the grinds bin would hold 1500g of rice lol. It is true that wind can affect scales but usually we are talking super sensitive scales that weigh to 0.001 of a gram which is why those types of scale usually have a glass shield around them i dont think you have to worry too much about wind with the Sette. Though ive had no trouble 3 weeks in i am cautiously waiting for something to go wrong.


The general advice is NOT TO use rice. Apparently it is too hard on the burrs. Instead, use pre-cooked rice (Minute rice).

Someone somewhere also said that Basmati Rice is ok because it's softer. I, personally, would not risk it.


----------



## 4085

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The general advice is NOT TO use rice. Apparently it is too hard on the burrs. Instead, use pre-cooked rice (Minute rice).
> 
> Someone somewhere also said that Basmati Rice is ok because it's softer. I, personally, would not risk it.


I think he is talking about bagging it and using it as a weight to tare the scales


----------



## Kyle T

dfk41 said:


> I think he is talking about bagging it and using it as a weight to tare the scales


This


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

dfk41 said:


> I think he is talking about bagging it and using it as a weight to tare the scales


Ha! For whichever reason I read as using rice to grind through to setup/calibrate the scale! My bad, sorry about that.


----------



## soxley

It's shimmy time! I'm on 1A so need to add shims.

Questions for those who've already shimmied up...

1. Did you add one or two shims?

2. Roughly where does this 'offset' the Macro adjustment to (i.e. '1' becomes '?')


----------



## Kyle T

I installed one shim but i think most do 2 just so it doesn't have to be done again. I can't remember how much of an adjustment it made for me but I'm sure someone mentioned it on this thread how much it changed after fitting the shims


----------



## itguy

Mine shifted 12 macro steps after 2 shims


----------



## shannigan

soxley said:


> It's shimmy time! I'm on 1A so need to add shims.
> 
> Questions for those who've already shimmied up...
> 
> 1. Did you add one or two shims?
> 
> 2. Roughly where does this 'offset' the Macro adjustment to (i.e. '1' becomes '?')


I added one shim and it changed ~7 macros steps.


----------



## Kyle T

So this morning I went to make my coffee as normal and encountered my first problem with the Sette. I went to purge my usual 2-3 grams but this time rather than the sweet sounds of the beans grinding I instead heard nothing at all. Basically the display just sat there and blinked 0.0 . I tried hard resetting and still nothing. I was expecting to have to call Hasbean in the morning but the last thing i tried was just simply to remove the burrs and clean them. There was the usual build up of coffee in there which i banged out. Once clean i popped the burr back in and it fired back to life!!! I dont know if i will still end up calling Hasbean in a few weeks or not but just a heads up for anyone who might be having issues.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Kyle T said:


> just simply to remove the burrs and clean them. There was the usual build up of coffee in there which i banged out. Once clean i popped the burr back in and it fired back to life!!!


Do you think this is related to the fact that it jams the grinder, as the motor is not strong enough to spin the burrs? For example, something similar to the situation when, with some grinders, if not most, if you adjust the grinder to go finer without the burrs rotating, and then try to grind, the same will happen. The only way to get out of such situation is to adjust coarser, and spin the burrs.


----------



## Kyle T

I honestly don't know, for the speed at which the Sette grinds i would be surprised if the few collected grinds around the burrs was enough to stop them rotating. However, it did seem to fix my problem so for now that is all i can put it down to.


----------



## Kyle T

So the Sette finally stopped working today. Exactly the same thing as what i described in post #131 but this time no matter what it isn't coming back to life. The fact it has failed doesn't bother me too much as i kind of expected this, what bothers me is that i contacted Hasbean first thing this morning in the hope (maybe naively) that they could get a new one shipped asap. However i received an email saying even though i bought my Sette from Hasbean I have to email or phone Coffeehit as they deal with any Baratza issues and thats where all of the "experts" are. Apparently they will talk me through different things to check before arranging it to come back for repair!!! I figured they would replace the machine under warranty. Any way I rang Coffeehit thinking it would be quicker and the woman on the phone simply said "email is better and easier, can you forward the email from Hasbean to us and we'll arrange for repair"

Great! so looks like a while without coffee.


----------



## 4085

Kyle T said:


> So the Sette finally stopped working today. Exactly the same thing as what i described in post #131 but this time no matter what it isn't coming back to life. The fact it has failed doesn't bother me too much as i kind of expected this, what bothers me is that i contacted Hasbean first thing this morning in the hope (maybe naively) that they could get a new one shipped asap. However i received an email saying even though i bought my Sette from Hasbean I have to email or phone Coffeehit as they deal with any Baratza issues and thats where all of the "experts" are. Apparently they will talk me through different things to check before arranging it to come back for repair!!! I figured they would replace the machine under warranty. Any way I rang Coffeehit thinking it would be quicker and the woman on the phone simply said "email is better and easier, can you forward the email from Hasbean to us and we'll arrange for repair"
> 
> Great! so looks like a while without coffee.


Tell HB to naff off. You bought the item from them and it is covered under the Sale of Goods.....tell them to forget trying it on Kyle


----------



## 4085

someone else will know but there have been changes to the sale of goods act and I am sure if something is fixed once then you are entitled to a refund/replacement


----------



## GerryM

In the first six months from when you buy something, the onus is on the seller to prove it was of satisfactory quality when you received it, It's not for you to prove that the item was not of satisfactory quality in order to get it repaired or replaced during the first six months after purchase.

Contact the retailer you bought it from and tell it about the problem. Tell them that you want to 'reject' the item and get your money back.

Under the Consumer Rights Act you only have 30 days to reject something. But a reputable retailer may give you a refund as a goodwill gesture.

If you are outside the 30-day right to reject, you have to give the retailer one opportunity to repair or replace any goods or digital content which are of unsatisfactory quality, unfit for purpose or not as described.

If the attempt at repair or replacement has failed, you have the right to reject the goods for a full refund or a price reduction - if you wish to keep the product.

And no deduction can be made from a refund in the first six months following an unsuccessful attempt at repair or replacement.


----------



## MildredM

Kyle T said:


> So the Sette finally stopped working today. Exactly the same thing as what i described in post #131 but this time no matter what it isn't coming back to life. The fact it has failed doesn't bother me too much as i kind of expected this, what bothers me is that i contacted Hasbean first thing this morning in the hope (maybe naively) that they could get a new one shipped asap. However i received an email saying even though i bought my Sette from Hasbean I have to email or phone Coffeehit as they deal with any Baratza issues and thats where all of the "experts" are. Apparently they will talk me through different things to check before arranging it to come back for repair!!! I figured they would replace the machine under warranty. Any way I rang Coffeehit thinking it would be quicker and the woman on the phone simply said "email is better and easier, can you forward the email from Hasbean to us and we'll arrange for repair"
> 
> Great! so looks like a while without coffee.


How frustrating. It is bad enough it has packed up without having hassle sorting it!

Agree with the comments above. How long have you had it exactly?


----------



## Kyle T

I've had the grinder just under 2 months


----------



## Jaspers

I am about to send my second sette 270w back to coffeehit....same problem each time....resets to 0.0 and refuses to grind!


----------



## Kyle T

@GerryM thanks for the link. I guess I have no choice but to let them attempt to fix it and then see what happens. I actually don't mind too much if they know the fault and how to fix it/make it more reliable but i doubt that will be the case.


----------



## Kyle T

Jaspers said:


> I am about to send my second sette 270w back to coffeehit....same problem each time....resets to 0.0 and refuses to grind!


Hi @Jaspers, do you go through the same process i have, emailing coffeehit and them repairing/replacing the Sette? Do they even know whats failing each time? Whats the turn around time like with them?


----------



## Jaspers

I have to say the coffeehit returns process has been excellent so far. no questions asked and a new sette sent back. I am assuming I will be sent a third settew. However I am now starting to think that there is something wrong, maybe with this batch of grinders in which case a third grinder will only throw up the same issues. I'm thinking that it may be better to ask for a refund. i don't know whether this is possible. I'm reading settew issues on several forums!


----------



## dmdrabble

Hello all.

I bought the 270W from CoffeeHit and after a couple of emails and an offer of repair, they agreed to give me a refund. This was within a couple of weeks of buying the grinder.

I sent it back at their cost via UPS a week and a half ago. Still haven't had my refund yet, but they say they received the grinder back.


----------



## BrianBoru

Hi - this exact same thing happened to my Sette 270W. Display came on, but motor did not engage. I have sent it back and now patiently awaiting refund 

In the meantime, I purchased an Eureka ATOM. For an extra £100 I now have something that i) defo grinds and tastes better, ii) is quiet as a mouse and iii) is built like a tank and does not look like breaking down any time soon. I also don't have the annoying under/over dosing issue by+/-2g and then trying to manually dose that I had with the 270W. That was very frustrating!

Once they sort out production issues, the 270W could be a good grinder. However for now I am so much happier with my new ATOM than I ever was with my 270W.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

That is very annoying indeed, and I hope you manage to get things sorted out soon. For about 1 year, I've been following the Home Barista grinder comments regarding this grinder. It started very well, and, as people started receiving them, lots and lots of problems started to surface. When this grinder started to show in the UK stock lists, the hope was that those teething issues would have disappeared, specially as they had to pass European Certification (CE).

By what I read now on this thread, it seems very much that this has not been the case, and this is just a condensed, small version of the HB thread. Disappointing.

Back in January I even said that here on this forum:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36112-Baratza-Sette

Post #5, and a directly reply on the subject on post #6


----------



## Kyle T

I had a discussion with a member of the Hasbean team before buying my Sette and they gave me a similar response that they had no complaints and everyone buying a Sette from them were over the moon. Maybe they truly believed that, maybe it was in fact completely true at that time, or maybe they just wanted to shift some £500 grinders.

I am tempted by the eureka atom though if these Sette problems persist. I just love the work flow of the 270W and the lovely fluffy clump free grinds which is why i can give it a pass just once and then i will look to move on if it happens again.


----------



## Craig-R872

Have you considered the non weighing one as the majority of problems seems to relate to the w?


----------



## Kyle T

It might be a consideration should my replacement go faulty. I dont think i can request a refund just yet, i have to give them chance to fix/replace.


----------



## MildredM

Kyle T said:


> It might be a consideration should my replacement go faulty. I dont think i can request a refund just yet, i have to give them chance to fix/replace.


That is correct (but it feels so unfair). It's almost as though you need to have two grinders just in case one goes wrong . . . It doesn't matter with some electrical goods, if the vac goes wrong you just buy another one for example, and when our washer motor went the other week we booked a repair and it was sorted in 3 days! But with a grinder, or the lack of, you're sort of stuck for making coffee.


----------



## itguy

I think I must be the last standing person who has a working Sette 270W which hasn't really missed a beat.

It seems to be reliable and the grind is getting much more accurate now it's having the burrs wear in a bit. Generally only +/-0.1g out now.


----------



## soxley

I'm on my second. First failed with 'no grind' fault after two weeks. Second one is approaching a month old.


----------



## coffeechap

itguy said:


> I think I must be the last standing person who has a working Sette 270W which hasn't really missed a beat.
> 
> It seems to be reliable and the grind is getting much more accurate now it's having the burrs wear in a bit. Generally only +/-0.1g out now.


Nope mine is faultless as well


----------



## Kyle T

MildredM said:


> That is correct (but it feels so unfair). It's almost as though you need to have two grinders just in case one goes wrong . . . It doesn't matter with some electrical goods, if the vac goes wrong you just buy another one for example, and when our washer motor went the other week we booked a repair and it was sorted in 3 days! But with a grinder, or the lack of, you're sort of stuck for making coffee.


Yep, it's a bit of a hummer, no coffee sucks lol. Hopefully they contact me Monday to arrange collection. Was hoping to hear from them Friday being as I emailed them first thing but no joy.


----------



## badger28

coffeechap said:


> Nope mine is faultless as well


Me too!

That makes 3... Hoping I don't curse any of us.


----------



## Kyle T

So, just wanted to provide an update on my experience so far with the warranty claim of my Sette. Hasbean, despite pushing the problem to CoffeeHit, have been superb, they even offered to grind me some coffee using their EK to roughly my specifications and ship it out to me so i could have some coffee to drink! I was contact by CoffeeHit for the first time yesterday asking for proof of my receipt and then they emailed me 24 hours later with a UPS label. Apparently they aim for a week turn around time.

On a more interesting note i was in Greenhood Coffee House today (first coffee since Thursday!!) and was speaking to Rory the owner again about the Sette. His first Sette went bang after 2 weeks and was replaced quickly. The second Sette it turns out failed in exactly the same way mine did. He reached out to Baratza who provided him with much more info then customers seem to get access to. They told him the fault was down to a thermal fuse inside the grinder that trips when it gets too hot and puts the display into a safe mode, which is essentially just the normal display except that it doesn't run the motor when you press start. Baratza actually advised him to take the cover off and reset the thermal fuse manually even though the grinder should do it automatically when it cools. They told him that removing the casing will not void the warranty, in fact if you look on Baratza's website (linked below) there is now a ton of manuals showing how to replace all kinds of internal parts. Any way he chose not to take anything apart and instead sent it back to CoffeeHit and is now on his 3rd Sette (luckily its not his main grinder). One other interesting thing Baratza told him (and this is apparently available to all online, though i couldn't find it) there is now a procedure from baratza that allows you to program the grinder to run slightly slower for espresso grinding preventing the over heat cut out from tripping. Rory has followed the procedure and claims it hasn't slowed it down too much so not to worry. I might apply this myself when my Sette returns.

Link to all of baratzas manuals on the Sette

https://www.baratza.com/faq/


----------



## dmdrabble

FYI. Refund processed from Coffehit as promised.


----------



## badger28

Kyle T said:


> So, just wanted to provide an update on my experience so far with the warranty claim of my Sette. Hasbean, despite pushing the problem to CoffeeHit, have been superb, they even offered to grind me some coffee using their EK to roughly my specifications and ship it out to me so i could have some coffee to drink! I was contact by CoffeeHit for the first time yesterday asking for proof of my receipt and then they emailed me 24 hours later with a UPS label. Apparently they aim for a week turn around time.
> 
> On a more interesting note i was in Greenhood Coffee House today (first coffee since Thursday!!) and was speaking to Rory the owner again about the Sette. His first Sette went bang after 2 weeks and was replaced quickly. The second Sette it turns out failed in exactly the same way mine did. He reached out to Baratza who provided him with much more info then customers seem to get access to. They told him the fault was down to a thermal fuse inside the grinder that trips when it gets too hot and puts the display into a safe mode, which is essentially just the normal display except that it doesn't run the motor when you press start. Baratza actually advised him to take the cover off and reset the thermal fuse manually even though the grinder should do it automatically when it cools. They told him that removing the casing will not void the warranty, in fact if you look on Baratza's website (linked below) there is now a ton of manuals showing how to replace all kinds of internal parts. Any way he chose not to take anything apart and instead sent it back to CoffeeHit and is now on his 3rd Sette (luckily its not his main grinder). One other interesting thing Baratza told him (and this is apparently available to all online, though i couldn't find it) there is now a procedure from baratza that allows you to program the grinder to run slightly slower for espresso grinding preventing the over heat cut out from tripping. Rory has followed the procedure and claims it hasn't slowed it down too much so not to worry. I might apply this myself when my Sette returns.
> 
> Link to all of baratzas manuals on the Sette
> 
> https://www.baratza.com/faq/


I have just tried to find the guide to slow the speed down their website and was unsuccessful...

If anyone manages to locate it I would appreciate chucking a link my way!


----------



## Flying_Vee

Id like to do this just so I blitz so much coffee when changing grind size.


----------



## Mrboots2u

badger28 said:


> I have just tried to find the guide to slow the speed down their website and was unsuccessful...
> 
> If anyone manages to locate it I would appreciate chucking a link my way!


It doesn't exist

Baratza posted on Home Barista re slowing the motor down an qualified that is is simply not possible to do .

Ill try and find the post

From Hb posted by Baratza

"We're seeing talk on this thread about making changes to the speed of the motor in the Sette. I'd like to provide some clarity around that.

There is no way to modify the speed of grinding on this machine.

Grinding at different adjustment settings will affect throughput (finer grinding is slower than coarser grinding) but the motor cannot be specifically tuned in any direction. The software change mentioned here, we suspect, is actually the offset, which is the programmable amount by which the grinder will intentionally shut off early. This is specific to the 270W: when the load cell reads the target dose minus the offset, it will disengage the motor in the expectation that the coffee currently being ground will fall into the bin or portafilter and complete the dose."

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/baratza-settes-that-die-early-t46420-80.html


----------



## badger28

Ah I see. Thanks very much for the clarification!


----------



## Kyle T

Yeah i saw that response from Baratza as i was the one to mention it on Home-Barista too. I also had Baratza reply to an email and say a similar thing too, they said this wouldn't prolong the life of the motor and so whatever CoffeeHit do to fix it will likely sort out any issues!!! I kinda don't believe them. The guy at Greenhood knew what he was talking about, I have no reason not to believe him. Maybe Baratza don't want people knowing this? Or maybe they are telling the truth.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kyle T said:


> Yeah i saw that response from Baratza as i was the one to mention it on Home-Barista too. I also had Baratza reply to an email and say a similar thing too, they said this wouldn't prolong the life of the motor and so whatever CoffeeHit do to fix it will likely sort out any issues!!! I kinda don't believe them. The guy at Greenhood knew what he was talking about, I have no reason not to believe him. Maybe Baratza don't want people knowing this? Or maybe they are telling the truth.


 @coffeechap what do you think ?

Either way it does not seem worth it as if you fiddle with the grinder you'll cancel your warranty, and given the longevity of these grinders it's jut not worth it . Coffee grinder conspiracy theories is a new one on me though , the truth is out there ? But really why would they lie ? Perhaps just take the manufacturer at their word..Or you can believe the guy at the roasters , life is too short.


----------



## Kyle T

Update - Grinder arrived back today. Its the same grinder (same serial number) so it has been repaired in some way though i don't have a clue how as CoffeeHit never contacted me to tell me it had even been repaired and there was no paperwork in the box. Ahh well I am happy either way, I have a working grinder again.


----------



## Kyle T

Kyle T said:


> Update - Grinder arrived back today. Its the same grinder (same serial number) so it has been repaired in some way though i don't have a clue how as CoffeeHit never contacted me to tell me it had even been repaired and there was no paperwork in the box. Ahh well I am happy either way, I have a working grinder again.


I had an email from CoffeeHit today to say they replaced the motor.


----------



## u2jewel

Just wondering if this reliability issue has truly settled down for the better...

I'm trying to reduce my finalists /contenders for a new grinder, and would be keen to know if the reliability issue for 270w had been resolved.

Have people stopped buying them? All those who have the W from spring time.. Any issues since?

Unless I hear something very exciting from Niche very soon, my choice is going to be made for me without doing the hard deciding...


----------



## lake_m

u2jewel said:


> Unless I hear something very exciting from Niche very soon, my choice is going to be made for me without doing the hard deciding...


If it were my money, I'd be hanging on.........


----------



## badger28

u2jewel said:


> Just wondering if this reliability issue has truly settled down for the better...
> 
> I'm trying to reduce my finalists /contenders for a new grinder, and would be keen to know if the reliability issue for 270w had been resolved.
> 
> Have people stopped buying them? All those who have the W from spring time.. Any issues since?
> 
> Unless I hear something very exciting from Niche very soon, my choice is going to be made for me without doing the hard deciding...


A lot of these have been returned after a few months. Mine is still going (and I do like it a lot) but I would consider an alternative until reliability issues have been ironed out.

If you do go down the 270w route then at least you know that coffeehits customer service is well tested and spot on.


----------



## u2jewel

badger28 said:


> If you do go down the 270w route then at least you know that coffeehits customer service is well tested and spot on.


Thank you for the update.

Yup, I'll definitely have to eliminate it from the candidate list... Living in Vietnam at the moment, so anything I smuggle into this country would have to be bullet proof.


----------



## olliew44

I've had mine since release and after 8 weeks the motor blew but I got it repaired. Same serial number and no problems so far. Pleased with how it performs


----------



## DavecUK

When I hear the name of Baratza, this image always pops into my mind


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha! Is that a Princess? I'd suppressed those from my memory!


----------



## 4085

Whats that old joke......Roddy Llewellyn has got a job in the British Leyland paint shops, touching up old Princesses.........


----------



## Thug

Well I joined this site as I have just ordered a 270w (due to come today) and now wish I hadn't, lol.

I ordered the refurb from Coffeehit, so hope that it has had any issues already repaired.

I am coming from an Iberital MC2 which I have had for MANY years, which has never let me down, except on occasions when using dark roast it will stop working. Tilting it forward and giving it a tap on the back (like burping a baby) gets it running again.

How is the sound in comparison?

What is the base setting I need to start off with for dialling in an espresso (double shot on my Cherub)?


----------



## Thug

Well its arrived.

Its a little smaller than I thought it would be. And a little louder.

At first it wouldn't work and I was getting ready to call CH when I realised I hadn't activated the microswitch on the hopper.

Took 3 or 4 shots to dial in, and settled on 16g A15.

I'm using Taylors strength 4 coffee at the moment and cant get a crème though, so still need to play around.

Just ordered a bottomless portafilter fro my Cherub from HDD.

Over all I am liking it, just hope it lasts.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Thug said:


> Well its arrived.
> 
> Its a little smaller than I thought it would be. And a little louder.
> 
> At first it wouldn't work and I was getting ready to call CH when I realised I hadn't activated the microswitch on the hopper.
> 
> Took 3 or 4 shots to dial in, and settled on 16g A15.
> 
> I'm using Taylors strength 4 coffee at the moment and cant get a crème though, so still need to play around.
> 
> Just ordered a bottomless portafilter fro my Cherub from HDD.
> 
> Over all I am liking it, just hope it lasts.


Crema will be non-existent or very poor with supermarket beans, which have been roasted a while ago.

Try some freshly roasted beans from some of the popular roasters. There is a comprehensive list on this forum. Good luck!


----------



## fosco

Hey all!

What was the general conclusion on this? I really need a grinder but not sure what to get! Something around this price range would suit, or cheaper if the quality exists.


----------



## u2jewel

I think the conclusion is, it's a great grinder while it is working 

If it had ok reliability, I would have bought one for sure. I'm just currently living in a country where I can't get repairs or warranty work done..


----------



## fosco

Oh really? Not so reliable then? That's a shame.

Any other recommendations around this price? Primarily for home espresso use.


----------



## Thug

I usually do buy better beans, in fact I used to buy green and roast my own, but these were ones the OH bought as we were running low on them.

I will get some more and give it a go when these have ran out.


----------



## ddoyle

I've just received my Sette 270W coffee grinder, however when I set it to grind 18g, the actual weight varies from 14g to 19g, I have noticed underneath than one of the feet are missing and suspect this could be affecting the weight measurements.


----------



## lake_m

Yes I think it would affect the accuracy of the weighing. It needs an absolutely stable base for it to work correctly.


----------



## u2jewel

Was it a refurbished unit? There were some revisions in their spec, feet being one of them. I think the retailer was swapping them out for the ones already shipped out from the factory.

Maybe your retailer just 'innocently' failed to complete a not so difficult task?


----------



## ddoyle

I found the missing foot in the thick rug where I unboxed it, but the issue still persists.

@u2jewel

It's supposedly brand new, paid the full price of £500.

@lake_m

Maybe its my kitchen worktop, its only a laminate material, probably chipboard/MDF inside, I can feel the vibrations go through the worktop. Maybe if I got a heavy marble chopping board and put the grinder on it that would help.

I should also meantion as I am awaiting the arrival of a Sage Dual Boil I do not have a PF and am using the supplied bin to grind into, does using the bin instead of a PF affect it?


----------



## 4085

a lot of owners have reported this type of issue, but there again, not all....I suggest you inform the retailer asking for guidance. on this grinder, do you not have to set and tare it with the pf in place?


----------



## ddoyle

dfk41 said:


> a lot of owners have reported this type of issue, but there again, not all....I suggest you inform the retailer asking for guidance. on this grinder, do you not have to set and tare it with the pf in place?


I don't have a PF yet as I am waiting on the Sage Dual Boiler that will replace my Delonghi bean-to-coffee, the 270w will tare and weigh anything that can rest on the adjustable arms including the supplied grinds bin.

The suppliers advice was to let the burr season, but cant see this making a difference on a grinder that weighs the grinds in the PF/bin


----------



## ddoyle

Ok feeling a little bit silly now, looks like it was user error on my part, I had the portafilter hook swang to the side as I was using the supplied grounds bin. Seems I missed this part in the manual "NOTE: We recommend that you only grind with the hook in the forward position as this will prevent inaccurate weighing. Hook should only be swung to the side for burr removal."

Now doses are just 0.1g to 0.2g over the preset 18g.

In my defence its a little misleading to call it a portafilter hook when it also has to be used with the grounds bin.

[video=youtube;8Q5-nnbQYeA]


----------



## DaveP

Its an honest man that holds his hands up and admits to not RTFM



> In my defence


Nope.. there is none, lol


----------



## ddoyle

like most blokes I didn't read manuals lol


----------



## badger28

Sadly mine appears to have broken this morning. Made one coffee (for my dad), went to make mine shortly after and it refused to grind.

I have taken the hopper off, removed the burr carrier and reseated everything.

Anything else I should check?

Will contact coffeehit in a little while if not.


----------



## salty

Hi all. I wondered if there are any further updates on these in terms of reliability, outputs and user satisfaction from 270 owners? I've been looking at the refurbished 270W on the coffee hit website and thinking that if the faults that early adopters experienced have been resolved it could be a good option for espresso. Having said that, if I was getting one I think I'd prefer the non-weigh model, the 270, which is currently out of stock and interestingly is more expensive than the higher spec 270W.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## olliew44

salty said:


> Hi all. I wondered if there are any further updates on these in terms of reliability, outputs and user satisfaction from 270 owners? I've been looking at the refurbished 270W on the coffee hit website and thinking that if the faults that early adopters experienced have been resolved it could be a good option for espresso. Having said that, if I was getting one I think I'd prefer the non-weigh model, the 270, which is currently out of stock and interestingly is more expensive than the higher spec 270W.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


I used mine for around 2 months before the motor just packed in and would not grind at all. Got a new motor from coffee hit in it a few days and its been faultless since. I have used bits of blue tac under the rubber feet and also small foam pads he size of the feet to reduce the vibrations that result in the weight inconsistencies and it now usually weighs within +/-0.2g every time without fail and produces tasty espresso too!


----------



## salty

thanks @olliew44







- encouraging to hear that!


----------



## 4085

The Pope sends an edict out, asking if anyone has any miracles, to report them direct to him. Father O'Mally rings him at 3am one morning, to report a miracle. Your Eminence, he says, a parishioner has just rung me to tell me of a miracle. he woke up hungry and made some toast, buttered it then knocked it from the table, and it landed butter side up!

You rang me at 3 am to tell me that......thats no miracle said the Pope. Tell him he buttered the wrong side.......


----------



## salty

dfk41 said:


> The Pose sends an edict out, asking if anyone has any miracles, to report them direct to him. Father O'Mally rings him at 3am one morning, to report a miracle. Your Eminence, he says, a parishioner has just rung me to tell me of a miracle. he woke up hungry and made some toast, buttered it then knocked it from the table, and it landed butter side up!
> 
> You rang me at 3 am to tell me that......thats no miracle said the Pope. Tell him he buttered the wrong side.......


Lol

Ye of little faith etc...


----------



## ajohn

I had an interest in this one. Weighs and conical burrs. Reading the manual they make a big point about rests between grinds. 270w in on that style of motor could mean under 135w out. Somewhat depends on how much they pay for it and how much it weighs. If the motor had been made by say Parvalux there better quality motors would last for a very long time usually until the brushes wear out. 40mm burrs though. I assume that's the dia of the inner one. The Mazzer Kony seems to use a similar size but 450w in and probably a more efficient motor.

John

-


----------



## MWJB

ajohn said:


> I had an interest in this one. Weighs and conical burrs. Reading the manual they make a big point about rests between grinds. 270w in on that style of motor could mean under 135w out. Somewhat depends on how much they pay for it and how much it weighs. If the motor had been made by say Parvalux there better quality motors would last for a very long time usually until the brushes wear out. 40mm burrs though. I assume that's the dia of the inner one. The Mazzer Kony seems to use a similar size but 450w in and probably a more efficient motor.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Burr size for conicals is the size of the aperture they fit into (38mm & 48mm could be the same burr size), not the cutting edges. It uses the Etzinger burrs, so what, about 32mm?

Mazzer Kony burrs are bigger.


----------



## ajohn

MWJB said:


> Burr size for conicals is the size of the aperture they fit into (38mm & 48mm could be the same burr size), not the cutting edges. It uses the Etzinger burrs, so what, about 32mm?
> 
> Mazzer Kony burrs are bigger.


I had noticed that but really the important aspect on size must be the inner burr diameter. It would be interesting to know what that is on these grinders. Speed matters too and faster will need more torque as the grind rate will increase.

John

-


----------



## Stanic

ajohn said:


> I had noticed that but really the important aspect on size must be the inner burr diameter.
> 
> -


Sure, but the marketing department is only interested in the biggest number they can publish


----------



## hotmetal

^ ha! Like manufacturers of cheap music centres claiming huge power figures "2 x 100 W Peak Music Power Output!" and conveniently ignoring the fact that everyone else quotes RMS.


----------

